# Captive Caiman Lizards not eating



## tangotegu (Feb 24, 2013)

I am having a difficult time getting my new captive born caiman lizards to eat. I got them from underground reptiles and they had them eating apple snails and turkey meat with cat food. When I got them 2 weeks ago they looked healthy and had a full shed come off. They also pooped 1 time in the cage. I have the male and female separated, each in a 40gal tank with a 102 basking temp and heated water to 83 degrees. I am getting worried because all they do is stay in the water and never come out to eat. I have tried tong feeding and letting the snail meat stay in the enclosure but they never touch it. Was hoping someone has a lot of experience that could help me. I can send pics is need be. I have several monitors and and 2 tegus who are and have done great for years so I have a lot of experience and wanted to get into the aquatic tegus. Can someone help I don't won't to force feed and stress these guys out.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 24, 2013)

Increase the basking spot to 130F they like it hot! Leave the food in the cage when you are not there and make sure its humid.


----------



## tangotegu (Feb 25, 2013)

chelvis said:


> Increase the basking spot to 130F they like it hot! Leave the food in the cage when you are not there and make sure its humid.



Thanks! I was told that by a breeder...I actually had it to 118 last week with a 150w bulb and i didnt see them bask so i thought it was too hot and went to a 100w bulb. i was also told to try to tape the opposite top side down with plastic so the humidity stays higher.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, easy fixes. They just wont eat if its too cold or too dry.


----------

